# à vie



## irenepf18

Bonjour
*ça c’est à vie…
*¿Cómo podemos traducir esta expresión en español? ¿Eso es de por vida...? Es que no me suena muy bien... 
Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Marzlack

Aun en frances no suena muy bien (redundancia con « ça » y « c'est »).
La traduciría por lo que dijiste o algun como « eso es por siempre »


----------



## /Latingirl/

*Es de por vida*
*Es para siempre (*jamais por siempre!!!)


----------



## GURB

Hola 
Latingirl tiene razón. Sin embargo "por siempre" es posible ya que *por* se utiliza para expresar la duración de la acción . Sin embargo este uso de _por siempre _se limita a la poesía o al lenguaje religioso .  
 A. Machado por ejemplo escribe:
¿Acaso como tú y _por siempre_, Duero,/ irá corriendo hacia el mar Castilla? _La Tierra de Alvar González.
_Buenas tardes


----------



## irenepf18

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Hasta la próxima.


----------



## Eva Maria

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
No he encontrado la equivalencia a castellano del término _mineure à vie:_

Contexte:

- Considerée comme mineure à vie, une jeune fille, une femme ne peut signer un contrat, accroître ou vendre un bien, voyager, subsister, sans l'assentiment des hommes. 

Desde luego que no es equivalente a _menor de edad, _aunque la limitación en sus acciones del sujeto sea la misma para ambos. Sé a que se refiere, pero no consigo que se me ocurra cómo traducirlo correctamente. 

Et vous?

EM


----------



## Paquita

Sí, en principio, la mayoría de edad te da derecho a firmar contratos, votar y ejercer los derechos de cada ciudadano, pero en este caso, se lo niegan a las mujeres como si nunca alcanzaran esta mayoría...por eso se quedan "menores de edad" hasta la muerte


----------



## yserien

Pues sí, considerada una menor para toda la vida en la antigua legislación el estado de la mejor así estaba considerada una mujer. Mayor de edad a los 21 años, igual que el hombre, no podía abandonar el domicilio paterno sin permiso hasta cumplidos los 25  a no ser para casarse o profesar la religión ; el marido que la sorprendiera cometiendo el delito de adulterio, para eso bastaba que el lecho estuviera caliente, asesinara a ambos sería condenado con la pena de destierro.No podía sacar pasaporte ni ejercer el comercio sin permiso del padre o marido... Y ésto eran preceptos legales pero fuera de este contexto la situación de la mujer en la calle era de menor de edad perpetua.(Yo he vivido ésto, ya soy bastante viejo.


----------



## Tximeleta123

*¿No emancipada?*
*¿Sin emancipar?*


----------



## lpfr

Sí, se la considera menor de edad desde el punto de vista jurídico. También es el caso para las personas que no son consideradas como  "jurídicamente capaces" (retardo mental, o demencia senil).
  Incluso, en algunos países, un trabajador es considerado legalmente como menor de edad, lo cual invalida todo contrato en el cual renuncia a sus derechos.
  Si "menor de edad" no te satisface, creo que puedes utilizar "jurídicamente incapaz".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- menor (de edad) de por vida

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

lpfr said:


> Sí, se la considera menor de edad desde el punto de vista jurídico.
> Creo que puedes utilizar "*jurídicamente incapaz*".


 
En mi opinión, es el término correcto y apropiado para el caso. 

En tiempos pasados en España (como recordaba Yserien), la mujer era privada de multitud de derechos y estaba sometida y sujeta a la _*potestad marital.*_ Es decir, que pasaba de _la patria potestad_ a "los brazos" de la _potestad marital_.

Diría: _*Considerada jurídicamente incapaz...*_

Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> - menor (de edad) de por vida
> Au revoir, hasta luego



A mí, sin embargo, me gusta la fórmula, eso sí completa, de *Martine*: 

*- menor de edad de por vida
*



> Originalmente publicado por *lpfr*
> Sí, se la considera menor de edad desde el punto de vista jurídico.
> Creo que puedes utilizar "*jurídicamente incapaz*".


La propuesta de *lpfr *se me queda un poco rara ya que con *incapaz *parece que hubiesen estado tratando a la mujer de inepta o de incapacitada psíquica.  Ya sé que es lo que aquellas leyes y prácticas rezumaban en España (o rezuman, en según qué países) pero aceptando esa traducción corremos el riesgo de fomentar algo contra lo que todos luchamos. Por eso, de usar esta fórmula -que me parece pesada- preferiría *incapacitada *ya que así se responsabiliza únicamente al legislador y no a la víctima:

-  *jurídicamente incapacitada*


----------



## lpfr

Víctor Pérez said:


> La propuesta de *lpfr *se me queda un poco rara ya que con *incapaz *parece que hubiesen estado tratando a la mujer de inepta o de incapacitada psíquica. Ya sé que es lo que aquellas leyes y prácticas rezumaban en España (o rezuman, en según qué países) pero aceptando esa traducción corremos el riesgo de fomentar algo contra lo que todos luchamos. Por eso, de usar esta fórmula -que me parece pesada- preferiría *incapacitada *ya que así se responsabiliza únicamente al legislador y no a la víctima:
> 
> - *jurídicamente incapacitada*


 
  Una persona puedes ser jurídicamente incapaz porque es menor de edad por ejemplo, o porque ha sido declarado como tal por un juez. Es el caso por retardado mental o demencia senil y más modernamente por la enfermedad de Alzheimer. 
  La incapacidad jurídica significa que la persona no puede realizar ciertos actos jurídicos, como firmar contratos, casarse, etc., sin la aprobación de su tutor.
  En muchas sociedades antiguas y en muchas modernas pero atrasadas, la mujer está considerada como jurídicamente incapaz. Y eso aunque sea más inteligente que sus "tutores": padres, maridos,  hermanos, etc.

  Si la expresión no te gusta, Víctor, búscala en Google, y verás que aparece mucho y sobre todo en cosas de derecho.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lpfr said:


> Una persona puedes ser jurídicamente incapaz porque es menor de edad por ejemplo, o porque ha sido declarado como tal por un juez. Es el caso por retardado mental o demencia senil y más modernamente por la enfermedad de Alzheimer.
> La incapacidad jurídica significa que la persona no puede realizar ciertos actos jurídicos, como firmar contratos, casarse, etc., sin la aprobación de su tutor.
> En muchas sociedades antiguas y en muchas modernas pero atrasadas, la mujer está considerada como jurídicamente incapaz. Y eso aunque sea más inteligente que sus "tutores": padres, maridos,  hermanos, etc.
> 
> Si la expresión no te gusta, Víctor, búscala en Google, y verás que aparece mucho y sobre todo en cosas de derecho.



No porque aparezca mucho en Google, *Louis*, dejará de disgustarme la expresión.

Sé tan bien como tú el significado de la fórmula. Lo que digo es que me rebelo contra una formulación que, además de ser estúpidamente paternalista,  es injuriosa. La mujer en esas sociedades  pasadas o presentes, lejanas o cercanas, además de ver coartada su libertad era insultada en su inteligencia.

Si bien no puedo erradicar esas prácticas, no voy a alimentarlas. Para esas gentes, la mujer era/es jurídicamente *incapaz*, incluso les sobra lo de *jurídicamente*. Para mí ellos la hicieron/hacen *jurídicamente incapacitada*. Una cosa es serlo -los casos que tú citas- y otra ser declarado.

Para apoyar mi "tésis", ver la 2ª acepción de incapacitado del DRAE:



> *incapacitado**, da**.*
> * 1.     * adj. Falto de capacidad o aptitud para hacer algo.
> * 2.     * adj. Dicho de una persona: Sujeta a interdicción civil. U. t. c. s.


De cualquier forma, ya dije que prefería *menor de edad de por vida .
*


----------



## yserien

No sé si aporto algo.
Si decimos : jurídicamente incapacitada estoy diciendo que las leyes contemplan y aprueban legalmente la mujer como incapacitada.
Si decimos : menor de edad de por vida estoy diciendo algo que no está legislado pero sí tácitamente aprobado.
La diferencia, aunque las leyes cambien la sociedad sigue pensando lo mismo de la mujer.


----------



## Eva Maria

Pax vobiscum!

Paqui & Yser & Txim & Louis & C&M & Vic (Boufff!)

Mercis!

Commentaires à vos proposées (non indécentes!):

- _Menor de edad de por vida_: Es la primera idea que he tenido, pero no está respaldada jurídicamente.

- _No emancipada_: Sí, pero es más bien la descripción de la situación de las féminas de antaño, que el término correcto para designarla.

- _Jurídicamente incapaz / Jurídicamente incapacitada_: Très intéressante la discussion! Compruebo que ambos términos existen. No obstante las razones que tanto Louis como Víctor aportan para "promocionar a su candidata", creo que se pueden considerar prácticamente sinónimos.

Aun así, según yo lo veo, hay un ligero matiz entre ambas: 

- Si utilizara _jurídicamente incapacitada_ estaría haciendo hincapié no en la situación de la mujer en sí, sino en el hecho de la imposición de esta incapacitación por parte de los hombres/la sociedad.

- En cambio, si utilizo _jurídicamente incapaz_ me referiría al hecho mismo de su situación, a la realidad inmediata de la mujer que es literalmente "incapaz" de hacer nada puesto que se lo impiden.

No sé si me explico, pero como yo a mí misma me entiendo (bueno, hasta cierto punto), pues ya me doy por satisfecha.

Baisers, bisous & bisettes,

Eve Marie


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Eva Maria said:


> - _Menor de edad de por vida_: Es la primera idea que he tenido, pero no está respaldada jurídicamente.




*Eva*: tampoco creo que *mineure à vie* lo esté .


----------



## Eva Maria

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Eva*: tampoco creo que *mineure à vie* lo esté .


 
Ah, bon! Merci! 

¡Tomo nota! (Aunque suena muy jurídico) 

Bonne nuit, mon ami!

Eve


----------

